

Tell HN: Hire remote - jqueryin

I&#x27;m still baffled that the majority of us on HN work on computers day in and day out but many of the companies we own or work for are fixated on building teams that are required to drive to the office daily. I would argue that every company not hiring remotely isn&#x27;t hiring top talent. Every company touts they hire top talent. The truth is, we can&#x27;t all be in the 99%. When your pool of applicants is reduced by locality, you&#x27;re already losing out in the talent wars.<p>If you&#x27;re constraining yourselves by location, you&#x27;ve already lost out on a global market full of talent. I&#x27;m surprised we still have this stigma and belief that hiring local means you&#x27;re cultivating a particular culture. The truth of the matter is you can have a culture based on a hugely diverse pool of employees. Take Github, for instance, whom I believe does an excellent job of this.
======
wikwocket
There are many reasons why certain companies and certain industries prefer
local employees. Yes, "inertia" is a big one, but there are legitimate reasons
too.

And there is a counterpoint to your argument about talent pool. Yes, if you
hire remote people, you can reach the entire world. But you are also
_competing_ with the entire world to get the best talent. A small-to-medium,
non-famous company may struggle to attract worldwide rockstars. :)

